# Thời Gian Chụp Ảnh Cưới Mất Bao Lâu?



## Linkpuca (4 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em là đứa ko thích chụp ảnh cho lắm, nhìn người ta chụp ảnh cưới ròng rã 1 ngày, thậm chí nhiều đôi còn nhiều ngày ở nhiều địa điểm khác nhau mà em phát hốt. Chả lẽ lại ra studio bảo nháy chụp cho em vài kiểu để rửa ảnh to thôi thì bôi bác quá ( Có giải pháp chụp ảnh cưới nào cho 1 đứa lười như em ko các chị, các mẹ ơi.


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

chụp ảnh cưới mà lười thì ko có thuốc chữa bệnh lười đó đâu


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Do tính e ko thik chụp ảnh, mà trc đi cùng đứa bạn thân chụp ảnh cưới cả ngày ròng rã,đứa đi cùng như e mà mệt đứt hơi thì cô dâu chú rể luk nào cũng phải cười thì mệt cỡ nào chứ, nên nghĩ chuẩn bị chụp ảnh cưới mà e phát hốt


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Do tính e ko thik chụp ảnh, mà trc đi cùng đứa bạn thân chụp ảnh cưới cả ngày ròng rã,đứa đi cùng như e mà mệt đứt hơi thì cô dâu chú rể luk nào cũng phải cười thì mệt cỡ nào chứ, nên nghĩ chuẩn bị chụp ảnh cưới mà e phát hốt


C cũng chụp ảnh cưới đk 2 năm rùi, chụp trong 1 ngày quanh Hà Nội, mệt nhưng gặp đk mấy anh nháy vui tính luôn làm trò nên dù mệt nhưng ảnh nào cũng cười hết cỡ, 2 vc về mệt nhưng khi nhận đk ảnh thì vui lắm, ảnh đẹp, ai cũng khen, nức hết cả mũi


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em đang tính chọn cái studio gần nhà chụp, nhiều studio quá chừng mà lại ko biết thế nào nên chọn cái gần nhà
C chụp ở đâu giới thiệu e cái ạ


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Em đang tính chọn cái studio gần nhà chụp, nhiều studio quá chừng mà lại ko biết thế nào nên chọn cái gần nhà
> C chụp ở đâu giới thiệu e cái ạ


Cả đời mới có 1 lần nên chọn kĩ vào, chọn bừa mai ảnh xấu luk đó hối hận ko kịp đâu
C chụp tại Kyahz Photography, số 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội 
Bên này chụp chuyên nghiệp ảnh đẹp lắm, c cũng dk bạn giới thiệu qua studio này đấy


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Cả đời mới có 1 lần nên chọn kĩ vào, chọn bừa mai ảnh xấu luk đó hối hận ko kịp đâu
> C chụp tại Kyahz Photography, số 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội
> Bên này chụp chuyên nghiệp ảnh đẹp lắm, c cũng dk bạn giới thiệu qua studio này đấy


 Bên này chụp ảnh đẹp thế ạ, cho em xem ảnh of c vs ạ


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Bên này chụp ảnh đẹp thế ạ, cho em xem ảnh of c vs ạ


c chụp mấy năm rùi cũng ko giữ nhiều trong máy


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

hoamuanang đã viết:


> Ảnh nhìn đẹp lắm ạ, nhìn nước ảnh tự nhiện, e cũng thik mấy tiệm chụp kiểu tự nhiên thế này đó ạ, bjo nhiều nơi lạm dụng photoshop quá đà nhìn ảnh chán lắm,


Chị cũng thế, thik nó tự nhiên, may luk đó con bạn nó chụp rùi nó giới thiệu cho, chụp xong ứng ý lắm thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp từ anh nháy, em gái trang điểm làm tóc, váy vó có rất nhiều kiểu cho mình chọn tùy thik


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mình mới chụp  ảnh cưới cách đây hơn tháng gói 15 tr Môc Châu của nhà Kyahz Nguyễn Trường Tộ đó, ảnh đẹp lắm ạ, chia sẻ cho những bạn chưa tìm đk nơi ứng ý để chụp


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mấy pose này nhìn đẹp quá. Em vừa ngó qua bảng giá của Kyahz thấy cũng mềm hơn nhiều chỗ đấy chứ ạ


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Báo giá này là báo giá gốc - chưa bao gồm các ưu đãi hiện tại của Studio 
Để cập nhật ưu đãi hiện tại, bạn có thể vào fanpage của Kyahz để xem chi tiết


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Cái giá trị đồng tiền mình bỏ ra mình nhận lại  là ảnh sẽ đẹp tương ứng với mức tiền mình bỏ ra, chứ thiết tha gì mấy cái khuyến mại giảm giá hay quà tặng,


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mình thấy bây giờ các studio đua nhau khuyến mại, giảm giá. Thấy nó thương mại và chợ búa quá. Mình tìm hiểu thấy có chỗ tặng hẳn những bộ vest 3 triệu, 5 triệu cho khách trong khi album ảnh cưới vỏn vẹn 10-12 triệu. sợ cái kiểu này lắm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đúng rùi đó ạ, con bạn e năm ngoái chụp ở trên phố Huế, cũng gói 13 tr dk tặng hẳng bộ vest 3,5 tr, nhưng luk đi chụp thì ông thợ chụp thái độ cáu kỉnh, trang điểm thì chán ko buồn nói
Mình bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ mà nhận lại là cái thái độ đó, rất bực mình


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Đúng rùi đó ạ, con bạn e năm ngoái chụp ở trên phố Huế, cũng gói 13 tr dk tặng hẳng bộ vest 3,5 tr, nhưng luk đi chụp thì ông thợ chụp thái độ cáu kỉnh, trang điểm thì chán ko buồn nói
> Mình bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ mà nhận lại là cái thái độ đó, rất bực mình


Anh Quang Kyahz (ông chủ studio) theo quan điểm “Cưới là phải vui” nên cả ekip vui tính lắm. Đi chụp cả ngày nhưng ko có cảm giác mệt mỏi, luk nào anh thợ chụp cũng làm trò cho 2 vc cười, nên cái nào cũng cười toét hét cái mồm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Hôm vc e chụp Anh Quang Kyahz chủ Studio đấy. Anh này đẹp trai thân thiện lắm,cưới rách hết cả mồm với ekip nhà này luôn. Tha lôi 6 địa điểm, chụp từ sáng sớm tinh mơ tới lúc trời tối mới xong mà cả đoàn ko ai kêu mệt, chỉ kêu đau mồm vì cười kinh qúa


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Em là đứa ko thích chụp ảnh cho lắm, nhìn người ta chụp ảnh cưới ròng rã 1 ngày, thậm chí nhiều đôi còn nhiều ngày ở nhiều địa điểm khác nhau mà em phát hốt. Chả lẽ lại ra studio bảo nháy chụp cho em vài kiểu để rửa ảnh to thôi thì bôi bác quá ( Có giải pháp chụp ảnh cưới nào cho 1 đứa lười như em ko các chị, các mẹ ơi.


Bạn này giống mình quá, thuộc thế hệ 9x nhưng ghét chụp ảnh, mình mới cưới đầu năm, 2 vc mình chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy, vì gần nhà tiện đỡ phải đau đầu lựa chọn


----------



## TrThuyDung (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Bạn thân mình từng chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy. Quả thật giá rẻ, thái độ Mr. Trình thân thiện nhưng thất vọng vô cùng. Có quá nhiều vấn đề ở studio này, từ trang điểm, tới váy, làm tóc và thợ chụp (khi đi chụp thì bị ghép đôi, mà ban đầu ko thấy tư vấn gì hết, cung đường mình chọn cũng bị ép theo đôi ghép cùng). Nên sau khi chụp xong mình vất dép ở lại chạy luôn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ảnh gốc nhận về không thể chọn nổi vì quá xấu. Khuyên chân thành các bạn không nên vào đây chụp, ăn may thì đẹp, ko thì đen đủi như mình ức chế về thái độ hậu kỳ và dịch vụ lắm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mẹ bé bi đã viết:


> Bạn này giống mình quá, thuộc thế hệ 9x nhưng ghét chụp ảnh, mình mới cưới đầu năm, 2 vc mình chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy, vì gần nhà tiện đỡ phải đau đầu lựa chọn


Bạn này tính lạ ghê
 Thế bộ ảnh cưới thế nào có đẹp ko bạn


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Bạn này tính lạ ghê
> Thế bộ ảnh cưới thế nào có đẹp ko bạn


Bà zà 9x mà 
Ko ưng lắm, photoshop hơi quá tay nhìn ko tự nhiên lắm, nhưng sự đã rùi làm sao dk nữa bạn


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Bạn thân mình từng chụp ảnh ở Studio Julia Cầu giấy. Quả thật giá rẻ, thái độ Mr. Trình thân thiện nhưng thất vọng vô cùng. Có quá nhiều vấn đề ở studio này, từ trang điểm, tới váy, làm tóc và thợ chụp (khi đi chụp thì bị ghép đôi, mà ban đầu ko thấy tư vấn gì hết, cung đường mình chọn cũng bị ép theo đôi ghép cùng). Nên sau khi chụp xong mình vất dép ở lại chạy luôn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bạn có vẻ thích chụp ảnh. Chia sẻ giúp mình ít kinh nghiệm để có 1 bộ ảnh cưới đẹp điiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TrThuyDung (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Bạn có vẻ thích chụp ảnh. Chia sẻ giúp mình ít kinh nghiệm để có 1 bộ ảnh cưới đẹp điiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Ko hẳn là mình thích chụp đâu bạn. Mình đang chuẩn bị tháng 12 cưới, nhưng cũng rục rịch đi tìm studio để chụp trước cho đỡ cập rập. Chị gái với a trai đều cưới cả rùi, đều chụp tại Kyahz Photography, số 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội ảnh đẹp lắm, xem nhiều tiệm thấy cái này là mình ưng nhất từ chất lượng ảnh tới thái độ phục vụ, nên bạn có thẻ tham khảo


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mẹ bé bi đã viết:


> Bà zà 9x mà
> Ko ưng lắm, photoshop hơi quá tay nhìn ko tự nhiên lắm, nhưng sự đã rùi làm sao dk nữa bạn


Nhiều studio bây giờ hay bị lậm photoshop, nhiều bộ ảnh cưới, xem xong ko nhận ra người thân, bạn bè của mình. Nản luôn, nên bjo phải tìm đk studio chụp theo phong cách tự nhiên ko lạm dụng photoshop, may bộ ảnh of mình chụp tại Kyahz ảnh chụp đẹp mà nhìn tự nhiên lắm, lấy ảnh về ưng lắm lun


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Ko hẳn là mình thích chụp đâu bạn. Mình đang chuẩn bị tháng 12 cưới, nhưng cũng rục rịch đi tìm studio để chụp trước cho đỡ cập rập. Chị gái với a trai đều cưới cả rùi, đều chụp tại Kyahz Photography, số 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội ảnh đẹp lắm, xem nhiều tiệm thấy cái này là mình ưng nhất từ chất lượng ảnh tới thái độ phục vụ, nên bạn có thẻ tham khảo


B có ảnh ko nhỉ, cho mọi người tham khảo cùng với ạ


----------



## TrThuyDung (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Bạn có thể tham khảo tại  facebook :KyahzStudio
Ảnh của Kyahz  nhìn vui vẻ, hạnh phúc, nước ảnh nhìn tự nhiên lắm


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Nhìn ảnh cưới các a/c mà ghen tị quá, bjo mình mới tới lượt nhỉ


Ko phải ghen tị e ạ, còn time chơi thì cứ chơi sau mai lấy chồng ko có cơ hội đâu


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

TrThuyDung đã viết:


> Bạn có thể tham khảo tại  facebook :KyahzStudio
> Ảnh của Kyahz  nhìn vui vẻ, hạnh phúc, nước ảnh nhìn tự nhiên lắm


Anh đẹp quá, mà nhìn nước ảnh tự nhiên quá
Chụp tại Hà Nội đúng ko ạ
Thấy các bạn giới thiệu Kyahz nhiều thấy cũng ưng nhưng mình ngại đi xa chụp lắm, nội thành cho nhàn mà cũng nhiều cảnh đẹp


----------



## TrThuyDung (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đúng rùi, ảnh đầu chụp tại HN, còn ảnh sau trong Đà Nẵng đó b
Bạn ngại đi xa thì chọn gói HN , rất nhiều cảnh đẹp và quan trọng bên này thợ chụp chuyên nghiệp người ta lấy cảnh lên ảnh nhìn đẹp mà tự nhiên lắm
Mình thấy gói này thik hợp này b


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Anh đẹp quá, mà nhìn nước ảnh tự nhiên quá
> Chụp tại Hà Nội đúng ko ạ
> Thấy các bạn giới thiệu Kyahz nhiều thấy cũng ưng nhưng mình ngại đi xa chụp lắm, nội thành cho nhàn mà cũng nhiều cảnh đẹp


C mới chụp hồi cuối năm ngoái tại Kyahz Photography, số 14 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Hà Nội, có nhiều gói lắm tha hồ lựa chọn. Từ nội thành Hà Nội đến Ba Vì, Đại Lải, Tam Đảo, Vân Đồn, Tuần Châu, Mộc Châu, Quan Lạn, Minh Châu, Cô Tô. Các gói đi xa như: Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Đà Lạt, Quảng Bình... đến nước ngoài cũng có luôn.


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em cảm ơn mọi người, cái cuối e hỏi là thái độ phục vụ ổn ko ạ, chứ nhiều nơi mình bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ mà thái độ lắm ko mê đk


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Linkpuca đã viết:


> Em cảm ơn mọi người, cái cuối e hỏi là thái độ phục vụ ổn ko ạ, chứ nhiều nơi mình bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ mà thái độ lắm ko mê đk


Vấn đề này em yên tâm 
Ekip nhà Kyahz nhiệt tình, chịu khó tạo dáng cho cô dâu chú rể. Có cảnh chụp phải đến 10 shoot vẫn chưa ưng được cái nào, 2 vc chị hum đó cũng mệt nhưng vui, cười rách cả mồm nguyên ngày luôn. Bonus 1 cái ảnh hậu trường để em check nhé.


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Vợ chồng nhà này chịu chơi ghê nhỉ, mấy anh ekip nhiệt tình thế xuống hẳn nước hướng dẫn tạo dáng cơ


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em là gì đã viết:


> Vợ chồng nhà này chịu chơi ghê nhỉ, mấy anh ekip nhiệt tình thế xuống hẳn nước hướng dẫn tạo dáng cơ


Ekip này nhiều ý tưởng lắm, mình thấy cũng hay mà độc, lạ nên 2 vc vui vẻ làm theo, dù mệt lắm nhưng vui là ok hết


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

E thấy giới thiệu anh chủ dân 9x mà học Ngoại Thương ra cơ ạ
Hok giỏi thế sao lại bỏ đi theo nghề này nhỉ


----------



## Em là gì (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Giới thiệu với cả nhà, đây là bạn Quang Kyahz - chủ Kyahz Studio nhé. Ông chủ đẹp zai thế này, lại giỏi, đẹp trai, nhiệt tình chị em nào chả thích. Quan điểm của Quang là “Cưới là phải vui” nên ảnh nào chụp ở Kyahz cũng thấy vui vẻ, nhí nhảnh, xì tin ấy


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Học Ngoại Thương ra mà bỏ phí nhỉ, e mà hok Ngoại Thương thế e ko dám từ bỏ cái bằng đh đâu à, huống chi e lại dốt cái trường mơ ước of bao nhiêu đứa dốt như e


Làm gì cũng là làm quan trọng mình yêu cái nghề
bạn này còn trẻ mà đã tạo dựng đk 2 cơ sở như thế là quá giỏi rùi ý chứ
Sau này uy tín  phát triển mở rộng hệ thống trên cả nước


----------



## Tố Uyên (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em chưa từng biết đã viết:


> Vc e cũng đang tính chuẩn bị chụp, đúng là mùa cưới mọi người bàn rôm rả ghê
> E vào hóng xem mọi người bàn thế nào ạ, thấy ai cũng khen Kyahz Studio  quá trời ,đang tính qua tuần rảnh vào nghe họ tư vấn xem sao à


Em ủng hộ chị chọn Kyahz Studio nhé. Vì e cũng đã từng chụp tại đây , em share để chị hiểu lý do tại sao em khuyên chị chọn Kyahz 
- Style tự nhiên từ pose, make up đến làm tóc
- tone ảnh trong veo, ko thể lẫn với các studio khác 
- ekip trẻ trung, chuyên nghiệp, đặc biệt rất vui tính
- Kinh nghiệm: studio hoạt động hơn 4 năm rồi
Còn ưu điểm gì nữa e chưa biết để các bạn khác góp ý thêm ạ


----------



## Linkpuca (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Bỏ ra từng đó tiền mà ảnh chụp ko ưng thì bực ghê nhỉ, nên cứ phải hỏi các a/c đã từng chụp để lấy kinh nghiệm, cứ ham nghe người ta giới thiệu phong cách nọ , phong cách kia nhưng người ta có làm đk đâu, rùi hối hận thì ko kịp nữa rùi


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Hội c/e con gái khổ ghê nhỉ, có tìm nơi chụp mà đau hết đầu rùi
Mình cứ chụp 2 tấm 2 bên nội ngoại còn số tiền còn lại đi trăng mật có phải hay ko, đỡ phải đau đầu lựa chọn


----------



## Tố Uyên (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Đào Quý Hạnh đã viết:


> Hội c/e con gái khổ ghê nhỉ, có tìm nơi chụp mà đau hết đầu rùi
> Mình cứ chụp 2 tấm 2 bên nội ngoại còn số tiền còn lại đi trăng mật có phải hay ko, đỡ phải đau đầu lựa chọn


Bạn này chồng mình thì ăn mắng rùi, cả đời mới có 1 lần, ko qua loa đại khái đk


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Mùa này mà lên Ba Vì chụp ảnh cưới có hoa dã quỳ thì đẹp lắm đây


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (25 Tháng mười một 2016)

Em chưa từng biết đã viết:


> mình vừa xem trang fanfage của Kyahz Studio thấy có 1 đôi chụp gói Đại Lải -Ba Vì đẹp lắm cơ, ứng lắm ý, phải qua luôn đặt lịch mới được ko lại hết mùa hoa dã quỳ thì tiếc lắm


Đúng rùi đó ạ, cần gì phải đi đâu xa gần HN có vô ngàn cảnh đẹp, cộng thêm anh nháy chuyên nghiệp nữa thì hoàn hảo


----------



## bebeo_memin (3 Tháng một 2017)

em cũng thích chụp ngoại cảnh mà nghĩ cảnh vác váy đi tới đi lui thấy cũng phiền


----------



## lananh8xpub (11 Tháng năm 2017)

Trước e cũng sợ chụp ảnh cưới lắm vì đi xách đồ cho mấy con bạn đi chụp ảnh cưới thấy nó mệt bơ phờ,
chỉnh hết kiểu này dáng kia miễn cưỡng thấy sợ thế mà may tới lượt e đi chụp bên chỗ Nupakachi Studio thì nhẹ nhàng như không, mấy ảnh thợ bên đó vui tính làm trò cho quên cả mệt. Mà toàn tạo dáng cho mình so đẹp, so deep thôi. He he. Về kiểu nào cũng ưng ý


----------

